# Blowing kisses



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

did you blow someone a kiss today?


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

awwww. so sweet.


----------



## AmandaWong (Mar 17, 2013)

seet cat, i want to kiss it.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am blowing kisses to all my KP friends especiall the Happy Thoughts R Us 2013 group. I know we all have our ups and downs and I do hope you all are ready to start back in your Happy Thoughts Journals today. April 1st.


----------

